# Serious* Life threatening Infection from cutting Rotting wood: Blastomycosis



## Stratostreak

Hi guys~ Inhaling spores from rotting wood can cause this life long illness and even death. I think we can all spread the word about this as knowing this information may save someone some day if they go into a hospital that mis-diagnoses this disease as pneumonia: https://health.google.com/health/ref/Blastomycosis 
Blastomycosis is a rare infection that may develop when people breathe in (inhale) a fungus called Blastomyces dermatitidis, which is found in wood and soil.
Lung infection may produce no symptoms, but when the infection spreads, skin or bone sores (lesions) may appear. The bladder, kidney, prostate, and testes may be affected.

Other symptoms may include:

Chest pain
Cough (may produce brown or bloody mucus)
Fatigue
Fever
General discomfort, uneasiness, or ill feeling (malaise)
Joint stiffness and pain
Muscle stiffness and pain
Rash
Shortness of breath
Sweating
Unintentional weight loss


----------



## B-Edwards

Thanks for posting this. I am sure that breathing sawdust for years has ruined my sinuses. I was taking down a small hollow Maple tree one time , I was tied in a larger Oak tree and came straight down in the Maple. I was taking the trunk part down and noticed what I thought were leaves blowing out of the hollow. I finally seen it was Bats. I had cut through some of them and the others were flying wildly about me. I know this sound silly but a concern I had was Rabies . I think its called aerosol Rabies?


----------



## ironman_gq

A guy I hunt with had a dog that got this from hunting in the swamps. Was a slow hard to watch end for the dog. By the time they caught it it was too far along for the meds to help him


----------



## Curlycherry1

A guy that I know at work uses an OWB and he was diagnosed with Blastomycosis and he was REALLY sick. Was it from the wood he was burning or from the soil we will probably never know but he was in the hospital for over a week, half of which time they had no idea what was wrong. His lung collaposed and he was a hurting unit until they guessed that is was Blastomycosis and started that line of treatment. I know he went home last week but I have not heard if he is back to work or not yet.


----------



## ironman_gq

From what I understand is it grows on rotting wood and other rotting plant material in the ground and is more common in wet areas


----------



## Grace Tree

I think it was Rich Hattier, the Anchor Bridge guy, who posted a few years ago about hystoplasmosis from inhalation of spores. I later had a terrible lung infection after spending a day cutting long dead maple on a dry still day. I'm not completely sure that was the cause but it's been a few years ago and I still haven't completely recovered. I brought the subject up with a doctor but he told me the only cases he'd heard of were in AIDS patients with compromised immune systems. I've since found out that a guy I went to school with contracted it from cleaning a chicken coop. Sorry to be long winded but I guess my point is that we're not meant to breathe concentrations contaminants; organic or otherwise and we need to use protection. It's miserable wearing masks but if I'm chipping pine or real dead anything I've got a mask on.
Phil


----------



## WV Wildman

I had Dismented hystoplasmosis in 2005. In Intensive care for 3 weeks. Liver and kidneys shut down, 105 degree fever for days. Nasty stuff. 

35 years old at the time, now 39, I stumble my words, have a bad sense of balance and my concentration level is terrible due to the high fever. Doc cant tell me what the final verdict will be on the extent of damage to my liver.

Take this stuff very serious. Mine was traced directly to 6 live Turkey poults that I transfered from a rearing box to a larger pen. i have also learned alot about it and many airborne diseases that come from wood bourne fungi and they are all just as bad as the next


----------



## Brian Harnett

*resporator*

I use a respirator filter now every time I use the saw, the one I have been using is very comfortable with no glass fogging.

Another chainsaw carver had recommended it I love it.

you can see it here
http://www.resp-o-rator.com/ror/


----------

